# Epson Stylus Cx6400 Not printing Black...



## SilentDragon (Oct 23, 2004)

My Epson Stylus Cx6400 seems to have trouble printing black ink since my latest ink change. I've done ink changes with the same cartridge brand multiple times before but it has never done this. 

I've done multiple head cleanings on the printer but no black ink seems to appear at all. It use to blur for the first few pages, but now its just blank. My color works fine but the blank ink just doesn't respond.

I've checked the Epson site for solutions but none of the reccomendations seem to work.

I want to avoid buying another printer...so if anybody can help you have my gratitude.

Much Appreciated


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Make sure you removed the top tab to let air in(probably did.)
Remove the cartridge and make sure the plastic on the
bottom got punctured when you installed it,and the little
piece of plastic isn't caught in the ink port.


----------



## SilentDragon (Oct 23, 2004)

I removed everything I was suppose to when I installed the ink cartridge...and I didn't see any plastic caught in the ink port. I've done another head cleaning but once again the black ink won't come out.....thanks for the help.....


----------



## calvin108 (Dec 19, 2005)

It sounds like the print head for your black cartridge is clogged up.
Did you use a refilled cartridge or an OEM?
If you used a refilled cartridge the chip may need to be reset.


----------



## SilentDragon (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I did not use a refilled cartridge....and theres a possibility that it might be clogged up but theres no way I would know....or know how to fix it....I installed a previous half-empty cartridge but even that didn't print.....


----------



## calvin108 (Dec 19, 2005)

If it is your printhead you can contact epson, they are aware that with some printer models they are having problems with the printheads. 
They can give you instructions on your options.

When you take out a cartridge from the printer, the printer will no longer recognize that cartridge because of the chip. 
Some of the chips can be reset, but not all of them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Vladimin (Jan 30, 2006)

Maybe your head cleaning pump is not working.Check also for clogged head.Put some "FLUSH" in an injection tube ,remove black cartridge,very carefull put the tube hole in the pin and absolutlly slow try to put some quantity of flush inside.If you can do that it's mean that head is not clogged.For FLUSH check here www.jrinjet.co.uk


----------



## Vladimin (Jan 30, 2006)

www.jrinkjet.co.uk


----------

